# LCR Sear Lube, quick & easy



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I posted this on another gun forum & thought I'd put it here too for Ruger LCR owners. I figured out how to lube the sear without disassembly. After looking at a parts diagram I realized I could turn the gun upside down & apply a few drops of oil to the hollowed out part on the back of the trigger. Then tilt the gun to allow it to run down to the sear. So I tried this. Waited awhile then dry fired it slowly & upside down, then right side up to make sure the oil gets distributed. (used Snap Caps) Seems to work. Maybe it was my imagination but the trigger did feel a little lighter & smoother. So I repeated this with my other LCR. Same result. It did improve my trigger. Not drastically but noticeably. Probably doesn't matter which oil but I used "Liberty Oil" I just bought online. Not sure if anyone's already posted about this but a search didn't bring up anything on it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I never heard of lube'n a sear. Just shoot it. Most guns hafta "shoot in". fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes oil is your best friend when breaking in a metal to metal friction.. We want to avoid the harsh scratch n dig effect. But clean up access oil after wetting it down. Imo


----------

